# PingPongCuber's Personal Progress Thread - All events



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey all,

Wanted someplace to post my progress, and I appreciate the ideas presented in this thread (https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/please-stop-making-quest-threads-do-this-instead.77493/), so here it is.

My current goals for the summer are:

2x2: Sub-5 ao50
3x3: Sub-15 ao100
4x4: Sub-50 ao12
5x5: Sub-1:45 ao12, Sub-1:25 single
6x6: Sub-3:30 ao12, sub-3:00 single
7x7: Sub-5:00 ao12
OH: Sub-25 ao50, Sub-20 ao5
FMC: Sub-50 single, so basically do an attempt
BLD: Sub-1:00 single, Sub-2:00 global
MBLD: 10+ pts
4BLD: Sub-15:00 single, Sub-20:00 global Completed! Next: Sub-10:00 single
5BLD: Success Completed! Next: Get a mo3
Pyraminx: Sub-6 global
Skewb: Sub-8 global
Clock: Sub-10 single, Sub-15 global
Square-1: Sub-20 global
Megaminx: Sub-1:40 ao5

I am currently working on Megaminx and 4BLD the most, and starting to do 5BLD as well.

Edit: If anyone wants to race me to a certain goal, let me know!


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 5, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanted someplace to post my progress, and I appreciate the ideas presented in this thread (https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/please-stop-making-quest-threads-do-this-instead.77493/), so here it is.
> 
> ...


Well, we already are racing to hit our summer goals so . . .


----------



## ProStar (Jun 5, 2020)

What are you averaging on 3x3?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What are you averaging on 3x3?



High 15s low 16s.

Doing first ever 5BLD attempt now...


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> High 15s low 16s.
> 
> Doing first ever 5BLD attempt now...



We can race to sub 15 if you want, I'm the same speed as you


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> We can race to sub 15 if you want, I'm the same speed as you



Sure.


First 5BLD success!! 41:28


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

2x2 is pretty much the only event that I am equal/better than you on. What method(s) do you use?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2x2 is pretty much the only event that I am equal/better than you on. What method(s) do you use?



2x2, Skewb, and FMC are three events that I really dont like. I use ortega but I am learning COLL for 3 so I will eventually use that as an inefficient CLL.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> 2x2, Skewb, and FMC are three events that I really dont like. I use ortega but I am learning COLL for 3 so I will eventually use that as an inefficient CLL.


If you ever decide to care about 2x2, it's really just a matter of getting your TPS up. I average around 4.5 with Ortega. (BTW I hate Skewb too.)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> If you ever decide to care about 2x2, it's really just a matter of getting your TPS up. I average around 4.5 with Ortega. (BTW I hate Skewb too.)


 Yeah my TPS is insanely slow. Eventually I would like a nice 2x2 now, Im using a really locky YJ RuiPo right now and would like a tengyun. (Not that Im being held back by the cube, dont want to be one of those people that blame their speed on the cube )


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yeah my TPS is insanely slow. Eventually I would like a nice 2x2 now, Im using a really locky YJ RuiPo right now and would like a tengyun. (Not that Im being held back by the cube, dont want to be one of those people that blame their speed on the cube )


Can I blame my 6x6 and 7x7 times on the fact that my mains are a MF6 and Shengshou?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 6, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanted someplace to post my progress, and I appreciate the ideas presented in this thread (https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/please-stop-making-quest-threads-do-this-instead.77493/), so here it is.
> 
> ...


I’ll race you on 4x4 5x5 6x6 7x7 Pyraminx Squan Mega 3BLD

Your big cube times are very good compared to your 3x3 times


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 6, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I’ll race you on 4x4 5x5 6x6 7x7 Pyraminx Squan Mega 3BLD
> 
> Your big cube times are very good compared to your 3x3 times



Sounds fun!

Wow, I knew my 4x4 times were good but I feel like my 6 and 7 times are really slow.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 6, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> Wow, I knew my 4x4 times were good but I feel like my 6 and 7 times are really slow.


They’re better than mine


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jun 7, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> 2x2, Skewb, and FMC are three events that I really dont like. I use ortega but I am learning COLL for 3 so I will eventually use that as an inefficient CLL.


Just learn some FMC stuff like DR and NISS and I'm sure you will like it a lot more.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 7, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> Just learn some FMC stuff like DR and NISS and I'm sure you will like it a lot more.


 Lol I already learned those


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> First 5BLD success!! 41:28


Whoa! Congrats on 5BLD success, that’s pretty awesome!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 9, 2020)

Today I got some new cubes!

MS 3x3, really good but not really gonna help me towards any goal
MS 4x4, really good and maybe my new main, never pops and insanely fast inner layers
MGC 4x4, amazing, a bit slower but incredibly smooth, maybe main
YuHu Megaminx V2 M, incredible, instant main, gonna try to get sub-1:40 with it 

On another note, today all of my times got deleted so I am restarting, which will make big averages harder but overall not too big of a deal


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 11, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Today I got some new cubes!
> 
> MS 3x3, really good but not really gonna help me towards any goal
> MS 4x4, really good and maybe my new main, never pops and insanely fast inner layers
> ...


I'm in the market for a new 4x4 over my YLM. Do you like the MS or MGC better now that you've had some time with them?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 11, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I'm in the market for a new 4x4 over my YLM. Do you like the MS or MGC better now that you've had some time with them?



Yeah, the MGC has popped a lot recently (even requiring me to completely assemble it from scratch), and I have tightened it and it isn’t as great as it was originally, but still my main. The MS has broken in a lot and is a lot better, definitely better than my valk, GTS2M, and gan460 at least. I can average the same on both cubes and the MS still has extremely fast inner layers.

I still use the YLM as my 4BLD main because I find I do less accidental turns on it.

Hope this helps 

On another note, I got a 1:26 Megaminx PB single on the YuHu V2 M! First sub-1:30


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 11, 2020)

11:24 4BLD single!! Getting closer to sub-10:00! Here is the video:






Im also uploading a full video.

I expect to meet my megaminx ao5 goal very shortly as well.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 11, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> 11:24 4BLD single!! Getting closer to sub-10:00! Here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really have to work on your exec, the memo is good enough for sub-9. GJ anyway.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 12, 2020)

Didn't film this one, but I just got 10:50.31 4BLD!!

Kind of sad because it could have been sub-10, I executed DiCe before VAndalised when my memo was VAndalised DiCe, so I had to backtrack on that and also did a similar mistake during centers that I corrected.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Didn't film this one, but I just got 10:50.31 4BLD!!
> 
> Kind of sad because it could have been sub-10, I executed DiCe before VAndalised when my memo was VAndalised DiCe, so I had to backtrack on that and also did a similar mistake during centers that I corrected.


Yeah. Your exec was really vandalised by those dice.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 12, 2020)

Finally got my Megaminx goal after 211 solves since I set my goal!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 13, 2020)

I just got a 10:14 4BLD single, so close to sub-10:00! I actually forgot to rotate before shooting to T and then had to undo it, so I very well could have been sub-10:00. Anyway, here is the video for anyone who is interested:


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 27, 2020)

I will be doing a LOT of OH for a while, my ring finger on my right hand is in a splint for 2 months


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 5, 2020)

I have finished learning COLL!


----------

